# This just wrong, funny, but very very wrong...



## emtfarva (Feb 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJwLZTndM8&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
What do you think? I hate Cash Cab anyway.


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 11, 2009)

So funny, yet so so wrong.<_<


----------



## imurphy (Feb 11, 2009)

Well with the current global recession and high healthcare costs, this could be the way to go!!

But I love cash cab, and all collegehumours's stuff anyway!


----------



## WarDance (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought it was great!  I also have probably the most demented sense of humor ever though......


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 15, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I thought it was great! I also have probably the most demented sense of humor ever though......


most people in ems do.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 15, 2009)

I find cash cab too annoying to find this funny. Plus I kept cringing at all the mistakes they were making.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 15, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> most people in ems do.


Must be why I fit in so well.


----------



## lcffemt (Feb 17, 2009)

I can barely stand Cash Cab, but this I find funny. 

I wonder if they are getting the money through 911 charges like in Castle Hills, TX?


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 8, 2009)

lol i love cash cab


----------



## Micro_87 (Apr 8, 2009)

lol.....thats funny but wrong....and kind of annoying


----------



## whizkid1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats funny but so wrong.


----------



## April992 (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha, love it - they should have the option of getting a free ambulance trip out of the deal!


----------



## NEMed2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wrong... funny... and just annoying.  

I personally prefer this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sao-uEKgJ6Q&feature=related


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx_oh6LM6zU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]this is funny too, even though Drew calls us ambulance drivers:


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 15, 2009)

Kinda...stupid


----------



## paramedic2600 (Apr 17, 2009)

so sad but that can happen lol


----------



## STATION4 (Apr 17, 2009)

It was funny...And it was not SAD...


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 17, 2009)

stupid? i thought it was pretty witty...


----------



## Street Doc (Apr 19, 2009)

Aidey said:


> I find cash cab too annoying to find this funny. Plus I kept cringing at all the mistakes they were making.



haha I’m not alone, I don’t think I even heard any of the questions.
My family refuses to watch and medical show with me.  That’s probably for the better.


----------



## dodgemt (Apr 21, 2009)

Cash Cab- not funny, pretty stupid. 

And the whose line is it anyways.. i found that very funny and damn that was acted out well.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 21, 2009)

Who's line was better, but i like cash cab so i got a kick outta ambulance cab. 

and yes... i do have a sick sense of humor. last night i was cracking jokes at "worlds most extreme: disasters" and my fiancee (a nurse) kept hitting me when i cracked a joke.


----------

